# Recently Finished 4 Lane HO Track



## ic-racer (Jan 21, 2007)

Specifications on this track:

Track Pieces: Modern Tomy
All pieces glued togeter and soldered at the connectors
Number of Lanes: 4
Power taps per lane: 3
Power Supply: 20 amps (18 V for lexan bodied cars, 12 V for hard plastic bodied cars)
Wiring: 12 Guage Solid Copper
Timing: LEDs & CDS cells wired to IBM computer running DOS timing software
Board Size: 12 feet x 4 feet
Board Material: White plastic laminate (Melamine) over 3/4 inch particle board
Frame: 2x4s


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

ic-racer said:


> Specifications on this track:
> 
> Track Pieces: Modern Tomy
> All pieces glued togeter and soldered at the connectors
> ...




Seeing as you are done, done stop my place everything is in the garage...call when your finished and I"ll come out and race you... Nice track!


Dave


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Nice. I like the elevation. Much fun in the future! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

Nice looking track IC :thumbsup:, any plans on adding any scenery?


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

impressive!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Nice looking and alot of space waiting to be developed.  rr


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*nice controller/beer holders!*

what did you use to make them?


----------



## ic-racer (Jan 21, 2007)

mking said:


> what did you use to make them?


Got almost everything for the table/wiring etc at Home Depot. The beer holders actually came with suction cups on them (I think to put on a boat). I took the suction cups off and screwed them to the table. The shelf is actually a "shelf" turned upside down. The brackets are shelf brackets put in upside down. There is heavy steel under the white plastic covers on the brackets.


----------



## ic-racer (Jan 21, 2007)

Tycoarm said:


> Nice looking track IC :thumbsup:, any plans on adding any scenery?


I kind of wanted a commercial track look. This track is for competition, so the scenery would get trashed. We race a lot of stuff from t-jet to superstock, and restricted open. Even vintage stuff (original Riggens and Super IIs etc)


----------



## oldraceral (Dec 1, 2005)

Very nice. Do you have a layout drawing or track parts list?


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

I think you have done a great job on the track. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
You can add some scenery to it that will be both durable, and improve the looks of your track. It doesn't need a lot. Just paint the table to represent dirt and grass, add a painted parking lot with some autos, some people, a few rubber trees and you will find that the track will come to life. The best commercial tracks(in HO, and 1/32) have atleast some scenery.

Tom


----------



## ic-racer (Jan 21, 2007)

Ragnar said:


> I think you have done a great job on the track. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> You can add some scenery to it that will be both durable, and improve the looks of your track. It doesn't need a lot. Just paint the table to represent dirt and grass, add a painted parking lot with some autos, some people, a few rubber trees and you will find that the track will come to life. The best commercial tracks(in HO, and 1/32) have atleast some scenery.
> 
> Tom


I was thinking along the lines of the Aurora Orange track that I used to race on as a kid. I tried to get orange or yellow melamine board but all that was easily available was white. There was a minimum on the colored board of like 4 or 8 sheets at over $100 a sheet. I think the white board was about $25.


----------



## ic-racer (Jan 21, 2007)

Here are a few more pictures of the wiring under the table. It is all color coded for the lanes.


----------



## ic-racer (Jan 21, 2007)

oldraceral said:


> Very nice. Do you have a layout drawing or track parts list?


 I started with two 'International' Tomy sets and added a lot of straight sections. This track is inspired by "Ravinia 35" on the www.hoslotcarracing.com website.

The overpass is kind of a pain for adult racing, but the kids really like it.

I never had a 'plan' per say, I just played around with the layout until I liked it, then I transferred it to the board.

I had wanted to 'draw it up' at least to calculate the lane lengths, however, I could not find any freeware track design software. Do you know of any?


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

Ultimate Racer 3:
http://www.uracerweb.org/


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

ic-racer said:


> I had wanted to 'draw it up' at least to calculate the lane lengths, however, I could not find any freeware track design software. Do you know of any?


Grag Braun also has this posted on his site to calculate lane lengths the old fashioned way. 

Radius Inner Outer
6 Inch 2.945” 4.123”
9 Inch 5.301” 6.479”
12 Inch 7.657” 8.835”
15 Inch 10.013” 11.191”

All lane section lengths are for 1/8 circle turns.


----------



## ic-racer (Jan 21, 2007)

twolff said:


> Ultimate Racer 3:
> http://www.uracerweb.org/


Thanks for the link, I'll try and down load this and see if it will run on the timing computer (thats the only windoze computer I have).


----------



## ic-racer (Jan 21, 2007)

*Timing Software*

I forgot to post the timing software I was running, it is SLOT RACE MANAGER and I think it is very good software. 
http://www.cenobyte.nl/slotracemanager/hoofdframe.html


----------



## ic-racer (Jan 21, 2007)

Ragnar said:


> The best commercial tracks(in HO, and 1/32) have atleast some scenery.
> 
> Tom


Can you post some links to good tracks with scenery?

Most of the pictures of tracks I found on the internet were like these tracks, so I made mine similar: http://www.ohioho.com/Schedule07.html


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

Here are a few, there are a lot more out there. Many of the stores, though, don't have websites, and some of them who have websites don't show pictures of their track.

http://www.inisfail.com/~neflslotcars/hobbyplanet/trackinfo.htm

http://www.fastlaneslotcars.com./tracks.htm

http://www.derbycityspeedway.com/ClubPictures.htm

http://www.maxtraxracing.com/index.html

Cheers!

Tom


----------



## ic-racer (Jan 21, 2007)

Ragnar said:


> Here are a few...


Thanks for the links, I always like seeing other tracks for ideas.


----------

